# Daybreak clock



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2011)

Why does it say that it's 7:15 when it's 8:15?


----------



## Steff (Jan 27, 2011)

Alan did you have a heavy night ?


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 27, 2011)

did it ?  back to right time now


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2011)

Haha! Adrian Chiles just said it was 7:18 - why does no-one there notice? It can be very important if people don't realise and rely on it. Just tweeted them, but still wrong.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> did it ?  back to right time now



Perhaps it's just Meridian region then!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Perhaps it's just Meridian region then!



But if that's true, why did AC give the incorrect time?


----------



## bev (Jan 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> But if that's true, why did AC give the incorrect time?



Hi Northerner,
I just wanted to point out that you are talking to yourself - are you allright - where is Kate.Bev


----------



## Steff (Jan 27, 2011)

See this is why i stick to BBC1 on a mornings Northey lol.


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 27, 2011)

Like you said it must be a regional thing , soon as i replied it was normal time lol


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner,
> I just wanted to point out that you are talking to yourself - are you allright - where is Kate.Bev



It was Kate who alerted me to the problem...


----------



## Caroline (Jan 27, 2011)

I know for a fact it is 9.18. My manager has just arrived and the weekly fire alarm test has been done at work.


----------



## bev (Jan 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> It was Kate who alerted me to the problem...



Hi Northerner,
Wow - you have really sorted her out havent you - being now able to see round those huge ears of hers is amazing - is she still tripping over her trunk.Bev


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 27, 2011)

Says 09:42 on my PC. What's been going on? I'm confussed.


Says the same on the message I just posted too.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 27, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Says 09:42 on my PC. What's been going on? I'm confussed.
> 
> 
> Says the same on the message I just posted too.



I think we had a time warp created by someone going back in time to listen to Kate Bush songs!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 27, 2011)

Northerner ..................Where watching ITV+1 this morning by mistake


----------

